# 1919 Ad General Electric Motor Vehicle Schenectady Jacksonville DuPont World War



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $43.95*
End Date: Thursday Jun-21-2012 16:02:05 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $43.95
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

